# Starting Problem



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

I have posted before on this problem doesn't want to go away, I have a Nortrac 25 X LT (254) I assumed that the clutch safety switch was the problem and yesterday removed the dashboard and located the clutch switch and wired around it and that didn't resolve the starting issue. My first guess then would be the solenoid and when trying to start there is clicking sound, BUY it is coming from what appears to be a relay attached to the firewall under the dashboard, so is there a relay involved it this configuration?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I am not familiar with Nortrac tractors. There are probably other safety switches in the start circuit to contend with?? 1) Transmission neutral safety switch. 2) Seat safety switch. 3) PTO safety switch. Check these out. 

Are you getting power to the starter solenoid? Have you tried jumping the starter to determine that the starter is OK?


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

I can jump the starter/solenoid and it will start, I contacted Quinn at Northern Tool and he helped me locate a starter relay as that is what is clicking when I try to start with the ignition. Hopefully that solves the problem if not that then probably be the solenoid on the starter. What do you think?

Larry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Starter solenoid is the next logical step. You could jump 12V to the starter solenoid to see if it works. The only other thing I can think of is a "feeble" safety switch connection not allowing adequate power to fully function the starter relay.


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

I wired around the safety switch, I have not jump directly from battery to starter solinoid. I will give that a try also. Thanks


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

Beanue said:


> I wired around the safety switch, I have not jump directly from battery to starter solinoid. I will give that a try also. Thanks


sixbales
I used a jumper cable from the battery to the solenoid and it didn't work so I will wait delivery on the relay


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

If you jumped from the battery to the small terminal on the solenoid and that did not work it's not the relay.

That jump bypasses every switch and relay so it should work.

_If you did not jump to the small terminal on the solenoid forget about the rest of this post until you do._

That only leaves the battery & cables or the starter motor & solenoid.

Are you sure you have a good ground from the battery and the battery cables are good.

As a quick test remove the power cable from the solenoid and tap on the starter body, you should get a good hot spark.

After that put the cable back on the solenoid and bridge the 2 big terminals on the solenoid, there will be some sparks but the starter should spin, it may not turn the motor over but it should spin.

If the starter spins without trouble that would point to the solenoid being the likely problem, if you get sparks and no spin or a rough spin that would point to the starter motor.


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

in t he post i said i had jumped the solinoid on the starter and that is how I am starting right now,


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

In post #6 you said jumping the battery to the solenoid didn't work ??


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

l tried running a jumper from the battery to the hot on the solenoid and that didn't make any difference, so now I have to take a screw driver and jump the solenoid hot to the small wire on the solenoid to get it started I have a starter relay coming in tomorrow and see if that works I don't like starting the tractor jumping with a screw driver but until the part comes in it is the only way and yes I always make sure it is neutral I will install the relay and if that doesn't work then what a new solenoid???


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

If bridging the battery terminal to the small terminal works it is not your solenoid. (this sound like the way your doing it)

If you have to bridge the 2 big terminals at the solenoid to get a reaction your solenoid is the problem


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

I was afraid you might say that anyway the starter relay is coming in tomorrow so I will try that first and see what happens if that's. not it then I will order a new solenoid, Thanks


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Are you bridging one big terminal to the small one 
if yes and that works the solenoid is OK


----------



## Beanue (Jul 16, 2021)

I am bridging the hot from the battery to one of the posts on the solenoid not sure which one as it is engine side of the starter


----------

